
New approach to quantum information systems - tim
http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/2007/06.07/99-quantumcomputing.html
======
dpapathanasiou
For anyone new to quantum computing, here are two good intro papers:

_Quantum Computation explained to my Mother_ <http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-
ph/0305045>

_An Introduction to Quantum Computing for Non-Physicists_
<http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/9809016>

